# Trouble with LOC (Line out Converter)



## cavz903 (Feb 13, 2013)

hey guys this is my first post here, if i am posing in the wrong forum, feel free to move to the right one. 

I have a 2006 G35 Sedan. 

I installed an eclipse amp and subwoofer recently. I used a PAC audio SNI 35 Line out converter to get signal from the stock amp rather than going to the back of the stock head unit. 

everything installed just fine, but then i had to remove the amp and sub to make room for a road trip to Las Vegas. Upon returning, I re-installed. But there was no sound coming out of the Sub. I checked ALL my connections, everything seemed to be a secure connection. Amp turns on but no sound out of speaker. I tried calling PAC support but the guy was rude and offered no help at all. My last stitch effort was to buy a new PAC SNI 35, since it was only $15. When i received it, i installed it. But still, nothing. One more option, i tried a different RCA cable (coming from the LOC to the amp) and BAM! it worked!!! i asked myself, how could the RCA Cable go bad? But it was working so i didnt think too much about it. 

everything worked flawlessly again, until...

last night i went out and purchased a new sealed box. Un-hooked both sub and amp again (amp was attached to the box, which is why i unhooked the amp as well.) installed the speaker into the new box, mounted my amp in the trunk, hooked everything back up. checked all connections. turned on the radio. but back to the same problem. 

Amp turns on, but no sound out of the Sub. 

I thought, maybe for some reason, then i unhook the amp, the LOC somehow breaks the RCA Cable. ( i dont know my only option) so i installed a new RCA to see if it fixed the problem again, but it did not fix the problem this time. 

I am so lost here. 

If anybody has any ideas or suggestions, I am all ears, I'll try anything at this point. 

Thank you.

Edit: I originally was saying isat the product was an SNI 351 - But it is in fact a SNI 35


----------



## Avaric3 (Dec 2, 2012)

i doubt your rcas are broken, try them on something else


----------



## cavz903 (Feb 13, 2013)

Avaric3 said:


> i doubt your rcas are broken, try them on something else


Thats What im saying, is i dont think my RCA's are broke. Because i plugged in a new one but it still didnt work. 

I'm totally lost though. 

i dont know what else it could be. has anybody ever heard of PAC LOC's going out when an amp is unhooked?


----------



## cavz903 (Feb 13, 2013)

cavz903 said:


> Thats What im saying, is i dont think my RCA's are broke. Because i plugged in a new one but it still didnt work.
> 
> I'm totally lost though.
> 
> i dont know what else it could be. has anybody ever heard of PAC LOC's going out when an amp is unhooked?


I found this Yahoo answers 
How to tell your amp is dead? - Yahoo! Answers

it says the RCA output (on the head unit/LOC) may have broke if the + and - touched. IDK if they did touch but its possible. how do i test it? i have a multi meter, but i dont know how to use it. 

again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

cavz903 said:


> hey guys this is my first post here, if i am posing in the wrong forum, feel free to move to the right one.
> 
> I have a 2006 G35 Sedan.
> 
> ...


Well the signal goes like this: Stock amp-->LOC-->Amplifier-->Sub

Somewhere in that chain the signal is cut. Turn your multimeter on and set it to AC voltage. Play some music and check the voltage at the input terminal on the sub box. If you have voltage, then there is a problem with the sub. If not, check one of the rca plugs going into the amplifier. Keep doing this until you find where the break is. You are not looking for a specific voltage number, just anything. Set the meter to the 250v setting.


----------



## BjornWidlund (Jan 19, 2021)

Avaric3 said:


> i doubt your rcas are broken, try them on something else


Hey I'm having an issue with my loc unit it is a brand new kicker and all of my amp connections are good but when I turn the car on and everything is powered up all is well until I touch the gain knob on my amp. The subwoofer 15 inch vega starts to hum very loudly constant tone. I tried hooking new rcas no help grounded amd non grounded loc no difference. I tried direct connect with rca to phone and it worked perfectly... I don't know what to do whit it maybe I have a negative positive speaker lead backwards? Its in a 2012 cruze


----------



## JayDabassHeaD (Feb 23, 2021)

BjornWidlund said:


> Hey I'm having an issue with my loc unit it is a brand new kicker and all of my amp connections are good but when I turn the car on and everything is powered up all is well until I touch the gain knob on my amp. The subwoofer 15 inch vega starts to hum very loudly constant tone. I tried hooking new rcas no help grounded amd non grounded loc no difference. I tried direct connect with rca to phone and it worked perfectly... I don't know what to do whit it maybe I have a negative positive speaker lead backwards? Its in a 2012 cruze


Hey! Your car may have a noise cancellation like mine does. I had to take out the head unit & unplug the factory amp.


----------



## Topdogggbm25 (May 12, 2021)

JayDabassHeaD said:


> Hey! Your car may have a noise cancellation like mine does. I had to take out the head unit & unplug the factory amp.


I'm late to this party. But what happened when you unplugged the factory amp? Does the stereo still operate? I think I may be faced with the same problem. I bought a piece of junk LOC and trying to use it in a 2017 GLI with a stock Fender sound system and amp. My LOC power light comes on. Amp power light comes on. But no sound from subs. I'm tapped into the rear speakers. But the stereo comes with a sub. 

Does that stock amp control just the sub or all speakers? Never even considered if this mattered. Would it make a difference if I tapped into the sub wires instead of the rear speaker wires? I'm so lost on this and I'm not sure if its faulty LOC (always odd to buy something new that doesn't work. It's hard for me to consider that. Especially when it has a power light on). Or if maybe the stock stereo is causing problems?


----------



## Topdogggbm25 (May 12, 2021)

Well for anyone reading, my stock amp was positioned under my driver seat. So, the signal I tapped into from behind the dash on the head unit, was going straight to the amp and getting cut off. 

So I tried to tap into my rear door speakers, AFTER the stock amp, in sequence, and everything worked perfectly. The key was reaching a signal beyond the stock amplifier, and NOT tapping into the wires between the head unit and amp, in the wiring sequence


----------



## COSMIC369 (11 mo ago)

Topdogggbm25 said:


> Well for anyone reading, my stock amp was positioned under my driver seat. So, the signal I tapped into from behind the dash on the head unit, was going straight to the amp and getting cut off.
> 
> So I tried to tap into my rear door speakers, AFTER the stock amp, in sequence, and everything worked perfectly. The key was reaching a signal beyond the stock amplifier, and NOT tapping into the wires between the head unit and amp, in the wiring sequence


Hi Im having the same issues with my 2004 G35 coupe, 2 owners ago, they installed a sub and an amp and plugged them into the factory head unit. the audio would fade in on after driving a few blocks but now it would rarely turn on. So tonight I removed the head unit and saw a mess of cables. (I have no clue how to do audio stuff btw) 

Im curious about the noise cancellation thing and if that would be the reason why my audio would fade in or out occasionally. I would just go back to the stock setup if I had the option buttttt... They kind of butchered the factory radio harness so I have a feeling there's no going back.  


JayDabassHeaD said:


> Hey! Your car may have a noise cancellation like mine does. I had to take out the head unit & unplug the factory amp.


----------



## Mc908 (8 mo ago)

Topdogggbm25 said:


> I'm late to this party. But what happened when you unplugged the factory amp? Does the stereo still operate? I think I may be faced with the same problem. I bought a piece of junk LOC and trying to use it in a 2017 GLI with a stock Fender sound system and amp. My LOC power light comes on. Amp power light comes on. But no sound from subs. I'm tapped into the rear speakers. But the stereo comes with a sub.
> 
> Does that stock amp control just the sub or all speakers? Never even considered if this mattered. Would it make a difference if I tapped into the sub wires instead of the rear speaker wires? I'm so lost on this and I'm not sure if its faulty LOC (always odd to buy something new that doesn't work. It's hard for me to consider that. Especially when it has a power light on). Or if maybe the stock stereo is causing problems?


ik im terribly late to this party but im having the same issue myself with bmw x3 07. Loc comes on and so does amo but theres no sound input and ive done these alot but never had this issue. Did you ever get pointed in any direction


----------



## Mc908 (8 mo ago)

Mc908 said:


> ik im terribly late to this party but im having the same issue myself with bmw x3 07. Loc comes on and so does amo but theres no sound input and ive done these alot but never had this issue. Did you ever get pointed in any direction


Also just wanted to add i tapped into the wire directly going the the sub under my seat.


----------

